# FreeBSD 7.1 release



## k1 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi! When i can see freebsd 7.1 release? FreeBSD team promise 13 October 2008.
** sorry my bad english **


----------



## brd@ (Nov 17, 2008)

Please see http://www.freebsd.org/releng/ for information about the release schedule. I know there are some bugs that are holding up 7.1, but they are being worked on so it can be released "soon".


----------



## k1 (Nov 17, 2008)

thanx!


----------



## arust (Nov 17, 2008)

take it easy


----------



## lyuts (Nov 17, 2008)

I usually check for the schedule here http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.1R/schedule.html


----------



## vermaden (Nov 17, 2008)

lyuts said:
			
		

> I usually check for the schedule here http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.1R/schedule.html



Which is almost never updated 

I would check these periodically:
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2008-November/thread.html
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2008-November/thread.html


----------



## mrksto (Nov 17, 2008)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Which is almost never updated



It's true 

And simple question: Why?


----------



## egmkang (Nov 18, 2008)

ye~,soon?!


----------



## Ville (Nov 18, 2008)

mrksto said:
			
		

> And simple question: Why?


Probably more important things to do, like working on the code. But you're right, a simple weekly or even bi-weekly update would work wonders for update and related project scheduling!


----------



## danger@ (Nov 18, 2008)

you guys should use -BETAs for the time being and report outstanding bugs (if any) to the relevant support channels. This will only help us


----------



## Sylhouette (Nov 20, 2008)

There used to be a todo page, which reflects some outstanding issue's regarding the release.

This page is not there anymore, has the location changed, or do we need to find the outstanding bugs another way!

regards,
Johan Hendriks


----------



## kamikaze (Nov 24, 2008)

No one has remembered to mention that it takes two weeks longer every time someone asks. Shame on you!


----------



## susanth (Nov 24, 2008)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Which is almost never updated



Updating the Release Schedule e.g: (http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.1R/schedule.html) will attract more new users & more confidence for public on FreeBSD Project. 

Yes. Developers may be busy with codes & other heavy schedules.
But still, finding time to update the right status at least once in a week, will give more confidence for all level of users.

Doing so will only bring added advantage to FreeBSD.

Developers, please treat this as my humble suggestion to improve the Grand work that you are already involved in 

Thanks


----------



## Almindor (Nov 24, 2008)

The "busy coding" is a lame excuse. I'm a dev on a project and not informing of progress is pure and simple a question of being lazy and or uninterested in PR generally.

Writing a small page about the remaining bugs or generic info on what's cooking and what's not working yet would take perhaps an hour. Yes they're not paid, but it's their PR which suffers for this lack of info.

NOTE: I'm very thankful for all the work which they did, but that doesn't change my opinions on this matter.


----------



## susanth (Nov 24, 2008)

*Project Schedule Page Get Updated*

Hi Almindor,



			
				Almindor said:
			
		

> The "busy coding" is a lame excuse. ...  lazy and or uninterested in PR generally.



Yes; I support your opinion.

Actually a poll Feature is required in this forum :

*How frequent do you like, the Project Schedule Page Get Updated ?*

Daily
Between 3 Days
Between 7 Days
Between 15 Days


----------



## vermaden (Nov 24, 2008)

Even once per week will do, it will always be better then never (as actually for example).


----------



## manfred (Nov 24, 2008)

danger@ said:
			
		

> you guys should use -BETAs for the time being and report outstanding bugs (if any) to the relevant support channels. This will only help us



cite:

WARNING: FreeBSD 7.1-BETA2 HAS PASSED ITS END-OF-LIFE DATE.
Any security issues discovered after Fri Nov 14 01:00:00 CET 2008
will not have been corrected.


----------



## Kitche (Nov 25, 2008)

where are you getting that from since freebsd-update should not work, and by the way 7.1-beta2 is still getting updates hence the recently released patch


----------



## rliegh (Nov 25, 2008)

manfred said:
			
		

> cite:
> 
> WARNING: FreeBSD 7.1-BETA2 HAS PASSED ITS END-OF-LIFE DATE.
> Any security issues discovered after Fri Nov 14 01:00:00 CET 2008
> will not have been corrected.



Is that right? There's always the idea of installing Beta2 and updating /usr/src to RELENG_7 via cvs.


----------



## Kitche (Nov 25, 2008)

*7.1 RC is coming out*

well 7.1 RC1 is coming out soon.

Author: kensmith
Date: Tue Nov 25 02:59:29 2008
New Revision: 185281
URL: http://svn.freebsd.org/changeset/base/185281

Log:
 Create releng/7.1 in preparation for moving into RC phase of 7.1 release
 cycle.

 Approved by:  re (implicit)

Added:
 releng/7.1/
    - copied from r185280, stable/7/


----------



## manfred (Nov 25, 2008)

Kitche said:
			
		

> where are you getting that from since freebsd-update should not work



<cite>
# freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 1 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 7.1-BETA2 from update1.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

The following files will be updated as part of updating to 7.1-BETA2-p1:
/usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh
/usr/src/sys/dev/random/randomdev.c
/usr/src/sys/dev/random/randomdev_soft.c

WARNING: FreeBSD 7.1-BETA2 HAS PASSED ITS END-OF-LIFE DATE.
Any security issues discovered after Fri Nov 14 01:00:00 CET 2008
will not have been corrected.
<cite>


----------



## Kitche (Nov 25, 2008)

hmm I see thought beta and -STABLEs don't use FreeBSD-update


----------



## vermaden (Nov 28, 2008)

Little progres:
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2008-November/046820.html


----------



## tomh009 (Nov 30, 2008)

susanth said:
			
		

> *How frequent do you like, the Project Schedule Page Get Updated ?*
> 
> Daily
> Between 3 Days
> ...



A weekly update would be great, and hopefully not too onerous for the developers.


----------



## feillex (Dec 1, 2008)

tomh009 said:
			
		

> A weekly update would be great, and hopefully not too onerous for the developers.



so do i


----------



## gnemmi (Dec 1, 2008)

+1 on the weekly update ...
+1 on the "small page about the remaining bugs or generic info on what's cooking and what's not working yet"

if devels can't afford the time to write/update the release schedule status, then it would be better to delegate that task to a person or team to watch over what's cooking up, write/update the release schedule status and ask a designated devel to approve it so it can be published.


----------



## Kitche (Dec 1, 2008)

well myself I am already working on this a bit, since I need to do some small code changes to a certain software to set up the site to be able to do this.

If not I can just setup a site using Slash to be able to do that


----------



## none (Dec 6, 2008)

rliegh said:
			
		

> Is that right? There's always the idea of installing Beta2 and updating /usr/src to RELENG_7 via cvs.



as said just below you, now we can sync to RELENG_7_1



none


----------



## aliangshisb81743 (Dec 11, 2008)

*runescape money*

i always saw a guy selling runescape money .but dont know if my account will be banned when i bought?


----------

